# Wacom coming out with a new Small Cintiq



## Arshes Nei (Mar 21, 2013)

I would not be surprised if it is as expensive as the 12wx that used to be out, but it still looks rather nice.

I wonder if this is the item Wacom mentioned coming out this summer, but I'd really like to see a portable art tablet, not just a plug in peripheral

Oh looks like that portable option is going to happen too http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/19/cintiq-13hd-wacom/

http://cintiq13hd.wacom.com/en

[yt]3qn0bPJk16g[/yt]


----------



## ausren (Mar 22, 2013)

Cintiqs are so crazy expensive I don't even look at them, not to mention I'm still very much in love with my intuos. <3 It's great that they're making a portable tablet, though.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 22, 2013)

Nine hundred and ninety nine US dollars... not counting whatever arbitrary number they decide to tack onto the pricetag in the Oceania store :T


----------



## mapdark (Mar 22, 2013)

I so want one but they're so bloody expensive!


----------



## Sanny (Mar 28, 2013)

I hope they fix the flaw 12WX had with was that the pen stoped responding if you went out to the edges of the screen.


----------



## Recel (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, it's a nice daydream. But I couldn't buy any tablet at all now, least something THAT expensive.
Tho I don't like Wacoms anyway.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks pretty nice. At least there isn't that big clunky cable fixed to the top like on the 12wx that would always get in the way.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 28, 2013)

Recel said:


> Well, it's a nice daydream. But I couldn't buy any tablet at all now, least something THAT expensive.
> Tho I don't like Wacoms anyway.



What do you use instead , if I may ask?


----------



## Recel (Mar 28, 2013)

mapdark said:


> What do you use instead , if I may ask?



I only have a super cheap Genius G-pen F610 I got at a half-price sale five years ago. It's not that bad if you get used to it. Has "enough for me!" sensitivity. It's nice and big, tho the pen tips don't last all that long, they just rub away in half a year. The pen is heavy compared to a Wacom by a ton, but the tablet it self is like, indestructible and really flat. Compared to the Wacoms I had the opportunity to try out, it has a much more rough surface. It gives quite a "force feedback" while drawing, which I actually grown fond of. It's more like a real pencil, except the weight.

And don't get me wrong. I have nothing technical against Wacom tablets, only the types I had the opportunity to try out were so god damn slippery and sensitive for me that I couldn't pull a line on one another without a centimeter gap. Maybe because my current one is really rough, but with a Wacom I always felt like ice skating with the pen.

Yeah, I know "Hah, your tablet sucks!"...


----------



## Sanny (Mar 29, 2013)

Actually that is much a levle of taste indeed, as i tested a bamboo and was supriced how rough its surface was comnpare ot the older ones i tesed, my grafire was like iceskating indeed.

All have theri taste in working, some like a heavier tool some like a lighter, so if you found one you like more power to you, even if wacom has a majorety of the market and hogs on the tech really hard the others has to compeat with difrent manners of technoligy.
I myself before i got my new was actually looking on a hanvon with was a half priced wacom with fairly similar tech (lower rez on em thoe) but when i saw em apear in my contry i got a bit irritated as the stores charged em exacly as wacoms, even thoe they couldint really compeat head to head on that posission.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 29, 2013)

Dude it takes me ages to read your posts :x


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 29, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> Dude it takes me ages to read your posts :x



Since English isn't his first language, and he's also dyslexic Is there a plug in or way for him to use the spell check in browser? I am not sure if he's using Firefox but 

http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-use-firefox-spell-checker if he's got the English Language installed in.


But the older Wacoms have a slicker surface, the newer ones don't. Still when trying a lot of off-brand tablets, I always found them less than satisfactory. I even got to try "Cintiq" like tablets and they lagged to hell, were very off center and even though the levels of pressure sensitivity were the accuracy was off.

I also prefer having most of my shortcuts on the tablet since being left handed makes using certain keyboard shortcuts disruptive. For example the layout of the modifier keys is better on the left hand side of the keyboard than the right hand side. So it's better to program them into the Intuos. By modifier keys, I'm referring to "SHIFT, CTRL, ALT" etc...

To try to explain this more, it's easier to to CTRL+S, CTRL+Z (or Y) and CTRL+ALT with your left hand. If I'm drawing, that's no good. I'm left handed. It means I have to stop, use the modifier then go back to drawing, whereas I can continue drawing, use my right hand or switch on the stylus. I use CTRL+ALT a lot because in most programs it's brush sizing and better than playing Button Masher with the brackets [ ]

I don't like to type and draw because it shifts my focus a lot so having customizable shortcuts on the tablet has been a godsend. 

[yt]t18HMT4-tbU[/yt]


Also Radial menus are great for things like Horizontal Flip or secondary commands I can't program into the other keys but don't use often. Specially if you have one for "Save As"

[yt]McJMnMJydes[/yt]

[


----------

